# Retired



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Car lease ran out earlier this week so I'm without a vehicle for the time being. Uber was always meant to be a temp gig for me while I was figuring shit out; unfortunately shit hasn't quite been figured out yet!

I just got a gig writing for a website. Commission based on views. Gonna be paying pennies but... hey, I actually can work on my own hours with this one and it's something that'll look good on a resume, I think.

さよなら

...for now...

I may be back if I decide to get a real livery job.


----------

